# sqdogs here some pic



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

these are my sq dogs i have ,had and some was alround meat dogs you never went home with out any fethers or fur   i hope yall enjoy


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

after a small hunt


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

she got up in a tree mybe 10-14feet


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

and this is old buzz


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

this was one of my old sq dogs


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

great looking dogs there bosshog!! i'd like to see these pups of yours in action, that'd be awesome


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

littleking said:


> great looking dogs there bosshog!! i'd like to see these pups of yours in action, that'd be awesome




anytime just give me a call


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

that'd be fun, wonder what my britt would do for squirrels... doubt much. she's all about birds


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

littleking said:


> that'd be fun, wonder what my britt would do for squirrels... doubt much. she's all about birds


lol leave her to hunting bird buddy and get a fiest and let hit the woods buddy lol if you or any boddy want to do some sq hunting let me know


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

sounds good, how far from columbus?


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

littleking said:


> sounds good, how far from columbus?


2 1/2...... I'm close to cleveland


----------

